# Custom Exhausts in Scotland? (Near Dundee)



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

anyone able to recommend a garage that can make custom exhausts? The nearer Dundee the better. 


Thanks!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

RJM in glenrothes make powerflow exhausts ,30 mins from dundee


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had a look at there website, seems good. Do you have any experiences with them?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Not near you sorry but pipewerx are very good ! http://www.pipewerx.com/


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

apmaman said:


> I've had a look at there website, seems good. Do you have any experiences with them?


i have used them lots of times for other things and have been happy with there work ,i know they make powerflow exhausts but i have not had one made for me, but im sure they will make a good job off it


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

apmaman said:


> I've had a look at there website, seems good. Do you have any experiences with them?


ive only heard good things about rjm 

i am thinking about having a custom job too but not keen on the powerflow system , i was going to go along for a chat to see if they have any other options available

your other option is meerkat in kilmarnock , not close to dundee i know but willie has a reputation second to none !! he has a contract to build exhausts for nissan gtr's


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Jim at 2bular in Aberdeen is an artist. 

He can be hard to get hold of sometimes but his work's flawless.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheers guys. I'll ring them up in the morning and see whats what.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

also rms near prestwick??


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

rowvo said:


> ive only heard good things about rjm
> 
> i am thinking about having a custom job too but not keen on the powerflow system , i was going to go along for a chat to see if they have any other options available
> 
> your other option is meerkat in kilmarnock , not close to dundee i know but willie has a reputation second to none !! he has a contract to build exhausts for nissan gtr's


2nd for Meercat but they are in Kilbirnie not Kilmarnock. Bit of a difference if you are driving 
Alex


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

close lol i got kil correct


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Another one but not close to you is C+C Exhausts

They have done several jobs for me and the quality of work is outstanding


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive used Stainless Creations in Falkirk never had a problem with them


----------



## bladeneo (Sep 20, 2010)

my mate got big stainless job for his x5 from rjm and was very nice! mint sound too


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

scotty_boy said:


> also rms near prestwick??


I wouldn't go near them.

I had a stainless on my old Astra GSi that was too loud for everyday use and I asked them for help.

They said it was the Janspeed mid section to blame. I asked them to replace the entire section but they chopped it in half and welded their own box in place of the Janspeed box. 
I was furious but not only that, the quality was awful and it was even louder than before.

They then blamed the back box. They changed that and it was no better.

They started playing with the mid section again and messed up the running of the car. No idea what they did but the car sounded like blowing through a peeshooter, power well down and engine management light came on.

Build quality was awful with welds coming apart etc and I had to pay them about 7 visits and was still getting nowhere.

Even had the owner threaten to beat me up for complaining.

Finally got a refund from the owner's wife as that was at the time he was sent to jail.

Still left me out of pocket for the exhaust they butchered and my wasted time.

Bought a Miltec and the difference was huge.

Avoid RMS at all costs in my opinion.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info lads. Got it done at RJm & Sons in Glenrothes. Great work! Couldn't fault them and got a bit of banter there too. 

What more could you really want.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Any pics mate?


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

I might head through there as I've been rocking £10 halfords tailpipes for a few months now as I cracked the custom ones I had with a brick in the middle of the road.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

One of my pals got RJM to put a powerflow backbox on his Lupo GTI n it lookd a hundred times better than the standard jobby, sounded good too. He said they did a good job.


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

I only need new tailpipes welded on.


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

i got my custom cat back at RJM a month ago and it sounds ace


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Any pics mate?


Unfortunately no, but do have a video!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds good mate :thumb:


----------



## rowbo (Nov 16, 2011)

heres a link to mine


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

I used powerflow, they have garages all over the place, go to there website and enter your postcode which will give you the nearest powerflow dealer to you.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ross that sounds very nice mate


----------

